# Speaking of scams - Storesonline?



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Has anyone attended one of their "workshops" or had any contact with these people?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Could you possibly be a bit more cryptic? What are you considering doing?

Do you mean the Storesonline / iMergent online store creation sales 'seminars'?

In general, an organization whose focus is to convince you of the idea of 'investing with them' or getting rich by starting a new business (using their services naturally) needs to be investigated thoroughly. 

Google is your friend. 

There have certainly been a number of complaints about them and they apparently lost a consumer protection lawsuit in Australia resulting in refunds to their customers. 

Stores Off Line Document

Stores Online

There is ample free advice about internet marketing and starting an online business on the Web, and there are hosting plans with premade shopping carts available from a few dollars to $100 a month. Succeeding though, in an online business, is more a matter of whether you have a desirable product that is competitive in the market and if you have the ability to get your information in front of the right customers. IF all it required was filling in an online template and watching the money roll in, then we could all be rich, right?

Be careful about any company selling a dream. They don't come with any guarantees.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Well, fortunately, I'm not considering doing anything - at least not with these people. I attended one of their so-called "workshops" recently and wondered how many of the other people attending decided to sign up with them. Just curious is all.

I did do my homework and checked them out before going along and found pages of negative stuff about them. I went along hoping I might actually learn something (didn't) and for a "free" lunch (inedible to vegetarians).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Was invited to come to one, not knowing anything about them. EXTREMELY HIGH PRESSURE sales tactics. I mean what they offer may not be bad but I couldn't see past the extreme high pressure and marketing wash to see if I was even remotely interested.


----------

